# what do blue johanni eat etc



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got one today, it pretty much has the whole lower tank to itself except for some baby africans that I can always move if there's a problem. I've wanted one for awhile and had store credit so...now I have several foodstuffs here: freeze dried crickets, mealworms; goldfish flakes; turtle sticks; newt and frog pellets; and can go get some cichlid food but I want to make sure I get the best stuff to bring out the colors and maintain his health.

(What are some natural foods that I can give him, especially ones that will bring out color.)

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Of that list, I would feed goldfish flake. Melanochromis are algae scrapers and need a lot of plant matter in their diet. Spirulina flake is a good bet. For natural foods, you could try a slice of zuchinni in a clip. Take it out if it gets soft or fuzzy before they eat it.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Omega one makes really good foods, and they super cheap( same price or cheaper than the crap Tetra sells)
http://www.omegasea.net/super_veggie_flakes.html
Check out the ingredients


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Plecocaine and algae wafers are a good combination for africans...lol..
like emc said..they need a lot vegetable matter.spirulina is best.unless you grow your own algae with your fish.


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

The jurassi frog & newt pellets have the following:



Ingredients: alfalfa, krill meal, fish oil, fish meal, spirulina, beta carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), Vitamin B12 supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, Folic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine hydrochloride, Thiamine, Biotin, DL Alphatocopherol (E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (C), choline chloride, cobalt sulfate, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, mineral water 


Protein (min) 35% 
Vitamin A 8,000 IU/kg 
Fat (min) 5% 
Vitamin D3 450 IU/kg 
Fiber (max 5% 
Vitamin E 200 IU/kg 
Ash (max) 9% 
Moisture (max) 10% 


I've been giving them some goldfish flakes and some of these pellets; what do you think of this? They don't seem interested in vegies yet but today put 1lb per gal coral gravel and they seem to have really calmed down for whatever reason.


----------

